# Trailer lights?



## sgc (Oct 21, 2007)

Wasnt sure where to post this, but decided to do it here because you guys are knowledgeable on setting up kayak trailers; so here goes: I'm tired of trailer lights never working right. For example, one light wont work or turn signal wont work, etc. It happens every year. What to do? Are there recommended portable lights that you can connect to the vehicle and then roll out to back of trailer (utility in this case); and brake lights and turn signals also work. I'd almost rather do this and put them away after use each time. If so, how are they grounded, or do they need to be?


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Just go sealed LED’s

Sure of your trailer configuration though


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Corrosion is half the battle.
Grounds are often next. But corrosion related often enough.

Using the above suggested l.e.d. suggestion , you could build a "portable light bar".
you can look up commercial offerings on line to get some ideas.
Studs (a bolt through a rear frame or crossmember ,even if a crossmember is added by you, and then a nut run on it to hold it,then your bar hole or plate with hole attached to a crossmember going over such a bolt two sides..)to mount it on would beat suction cups.

Any splice in a harness could be soldered. No , I don't solder them.
I wrap them or use plastic liquid tape that hardens after drying.
Connectors ( tow vehicle and trailer halves plugs) can be shot with penetrating oil before the off season and a baggie put over each half ,rubberbanded closed to sweat away the downtime.


----------



## Daveman (Dec 28, 2010)

There are light sets with magnetic bases and long wire harness with 4 flat connector that has light functions and ground.


----------



## Daveman (Dec 28, 2010)




----------



## CrankyThunder (Feb 11, 2012)

I use the cheap harbor freight magnetic trailer lights. Think they cost less then twenty bucks. I put them on and use zip ties to hold the wiring, simply replace them when they get smashed. Current set has been on for over four years and all lights work. 

I also zip tie around the magnetic light themselves, the magnet is not very strong.


----------



## michcats (Jun 2, 2017)

Just put led on my trailor they are great even light up the boat launch early in the morning no more bulbs


----------



## sgc (Oct 21, 2007)

CrankyTbunder, thats exactly what I was thinking of doing. I was wondering, though, how do these ground?


----------



## CrankyThunder (Feb 11, 2012)

sgc said:


> CrankyTbunder, thats exactly what I was thinking of doing. I was wondering, though, how do these ground?


They use a four pronged flat plug. The ground wire is the one on the end that is female on the trailer side. The other three are male plugs on the trailer side. Ground is the female plug, other three are the hot wire for the left, right, and brakes, and running lights. 

No need to ground through the trailer or make sure there is a ground from trailer to vehicle, separate ground wire


----------



## sgc (Oct 21, 2007)

Thaks for replies. If i would re-hardwire this utility trailer, i would definetly use the led lights mentioned above, but i think at this point I'm going to go with the magnetic set-up. I think part of my problem is old wiring and old ground and I don't feel like re-wiring.


----------



## tito (Apr 27, 2012)

Dont forget your license plate light. I think if your trailer is skinner and under 3000 lbs than the tow vehicle. Only need 1 red light constant on and 1 white light for the plate


----------



## sgc (Oct 21, 2007)

Switched to the magnetic lights and love them. Thanks for the replies.


----------



## Buddwiser (Dec 14, 2003)

Trailer lights serve two purposes. The first is the obvious one...to insure safety and the second one...…..to drive normal, sane people bonkers every time they plug the darn things in.


----------



## CrankyThunder (Feb 11, 2012)

Make sure you zip tie them to the trailer. The magnets are not that strong


----------



## sgc (Oct 21, 2007)

CrankyThunder said:


> Make sure you zip tie them to the trailer. The magnets are not that strong


Yep, thanks, did that.


----------



## pikestalker (Dec 30, 2010)

Funny that this article appears today. I spent yesterday rewiring my boat trailer. I had the same problem. Every year, this does not work and that does not work. I went with LED, (
*Blazer Submersible LED Trailer Light Kit — Clear Lens LEDs, Model# C5721*
)from TSC. The directions could of been a little better, but I was able to rewire the trailer, and put the new lights on with out any problems. I did make a last minute trip to Home Chepo and get some of that flexible black tubing to protect the wires as well. They work, so tomorrow as soon as the wife gets off work we are heading to Tawas for some fishing!


----------



## sgc (Oct 21, 2007)

I just read where Eagle makes submersible Magnetic LED trailer lights. Pretty cheap too.


----------



## Davey Boy (Jan 5, 2011)

When I had to replace the lighting on my boat trailer over 30 years ago I went with the sealed submersible type. It had a ground wire that went to each light assembly. I never had any problems with them the whole time I owned the boat. When I sold it several years ago the new owner plugged them into his car and drove off with no problem.


----------



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

Ground each light and dont relie on the trailer for ground, run wire for ground.
If you have a trailer that tilts that is especially important.

Soldier all connections inc to the fixtures.


----------



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

Soldier all joints and run a ground to each light and the trailer frame esp if it has a tongue that 'bends'.

Now all lights are plastic and that complicates the situation.


----------



## Dalton Bourne (6 mo ago)

I already ran wires to a trailer I was doing but wasn't happy with the wires I used so I tore them out and used these CZC trailer lights. The only thing I used of my own was water-resistant connectors I have since it did not have enough on its own but either was not a big deal to have to go buy a couple of connectors if it's how you want to do it. Great quality and very impressed


----------

